# Joni Mitchell



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

This is one of the best bits of music I have ever heard, surprising being a drummer as there are no drums...Joni's rendition of the Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young classic...

_*Woodstock*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 24, 2013)

She's a class act, beautiful voice and all that. Not many people know she did the original series of Medic-Alert commercials - 

"Help me,
I think I'm falling ..." 

layful:


----------



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

Also a great version of Dreams...Stevie Nicks and Deep Dish, has a complete new flavour...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 24, 2013)

This is one of my fav Joni Mitchell's...still relevant today, more than ever.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

She has a great voice, I have her Miles of Aisles CD.  I really like the song Both Sides Now...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pbn6a0AFfnM


----------



## Michael. (Jul 25, 2013)

Her music is so amazing it's difficult to choose a favourite. 


Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)


http://tinyurl.com/lcqej2z


----------

